# Zooplus a good site to use?



## balthamos (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello again!
I was just wondering if Zooplus is a good site to use to purchase a hamster cage off? I finally found " the one " But I've heard mixed things about this site
please let me know asap so i can order this item <3 Thank you!


----------



## Angel pedigrees (Feb 2, 2012)

I have ordered with no problem x


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Iv ordered from there a number of times with no problems


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ordered from there plenty of times. Nice fast delivery and i'm in Scotland


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

Always ordering from them and never had an issue.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I wont buy from there as they dont sell a single hutch big enough for a pair of rabbits and were really couldnt care when I told them this


----------

